

Walmart Designed a Fuel-Efficient Truck - Element_
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/design/2014/03/walmart-designed-fuel-efficient-truck-actually-looks-pretty-cool/8570/

======
jtlienws
And they will waste all the gains on their stupidity.. I went to Walmart and
saw a stack of wood pellets (the kind you use for pellet stoves). They are
heavy and cost about 10 cents a pound. I live in Wisconsin and the bags they
had on sale were made in Georgia. Ironically, there is a huge wood pellet
plant not 4 miles from this Walmart, but they could ship a 40 pound bag all
the way from Georgia and still sell it for $4.00 bag. They must like to waste
gas.

